# Growing bump under right eye



## Canger (Apr 14, 2018)

My pup is five months old and we noticed he had a bumpy under his right eye and since it has been getting bigger. I took him to two different doctors, the first said it was a possible infection and gave use antibiotics that did nothing, the second listed a bunch of things it could be including a lodged tooth or bone cyst but no real answer. It’s hard like a bone and right under his right eye somewhat higher than his jaw. Has anyone ever seen something like this before?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would think that it would be young for an abscessed tooth, but if the tooth was damaged, then it could be.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Did they do X-rays? An issue with a tooth or something hard on bone like this would show up??


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Canger said:


> My pup is five months old and we noticed he had a bumpy under his right eye and since it has been getting bigger. I took him to two different doctors, the first said it was a possible infection and gave use antibiotics that did nothing, the second listed a bunch of things it could be including a lodged tooth or bone cyst but no real answer. It’s hard like a bone and right under his right eye somewhat higher than his jaw. Has anyone ever seen something like this before?


I have seen this on one of my dogs. I used to tease about him growing a second head. It turned out to be a tooth, hard and about the size of a small marble. It grew out just fine. I can't remember his age at the time though.


----------

